# Κατά 181 εκατομμύρια ψυχές (17,6%) αυξήθηκε ο πληθυσμός της Ινδίας την περασμένη δεκαετία



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με την είδηση στο BBC, κατά 181 εκατομμύρια ψυχές (17,6%) αυξήθηκε ο πληθυσμός της Ινδίας την περασμένη δεκαετία. Αισίως έφτασε το 1,21 δις (η Κίνα βρίσκεται στο 1,3 δις). Το νούμερο αυτό, που είναι δύσκολο να το συλλάβουμε εδώ, δέκα εκατομμύρια ψυχές όλοι κι όλοι, δεν προέκυψε από καμιά αλματώδη (για τα μέτρα της Ινδίας) αύξηση: στην προηγούμενη δεκαετία το ποσοστό αύξησης ήταν 21,5%.

Σύμφωνα με την ίδια είδηση ο πληθυσμός της Ινδίας αντιστοιχεί σε ποσοστό 17% του πληθυσμού της Γης. Σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia, ο πληθυσμός της ΕΕ αντιστοιχεί στο 7,3% του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού.


----------

